# Puzzle



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Puzzle is up next due in 30 days on may 11th. She is just a day behind Tori so let's see if it stays that way or if they kid together. She is red with spots bred to a traditional so I wonder if we will get spots or not.








She is bred to status update my status quo grandson


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Pretty girl. Good luck!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Thank you very much. She isn't a show goat at all but I am excited to see what kind of kids she throws.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

She is as wide as she is tall but she doesn't seem as bothered about being pregnant as the other 2


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

That is good. Hopefully she will go on time.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Yes that would be nice. Since she is a day after tori I wonder if they may go ahead and kid together? It would be nice to get it done at the same time.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Here is a picture from today of puzzle


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Pretty! Hope all goes well!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Pretty sure puzzle has grown the most since being bred. The other 2 had pretty healthy rumens.








I just want twins from them all and not huge babies. These are not big framed does.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

They sure are getting big!


----------



## ArborGoats (Jan 24, 2013)

Which doe is in the middle? Good luck!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Yes they have gotten really big since I bought them. The doe in the middle is zoey.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Less then 2 weeks will she is due. 13 days can't come soon enough I am ready for babies. She has the smallest udder of the 3 so hopefully she fills by the time she kids.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Today's wide load picture


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

She is big.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

I know she is a beast


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

Awe she is beautiful! What great pasture! Bet she loves that green grass! Looks like you manage your fields well! Good job!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

It's almost time just 3 days away till she is due. Ligs were low tonight and she is laying around more. I hope her udder grows some more because it's kind of small. I sure hope she doesn't have a huge single.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

She has a pretty depressing little udder so let's hope she is a last minute filler. She looks like she has dropped. I hope she goes this weekend instead of waiting till monday.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Oh she is HUGE ! Good luck !


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Her right lig feels gone and her left lig is pretty low


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

She sure is uncomfortable and might be in early labor. But she really needs to grow her udder it's so small.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Hopefully she will fill in when she kids.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

One of my does filled in the night she had them….i was shocked !

Come on Puzzle , drop em


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

She seems to have magic ligs and so does zoey. They were gone this morning and now back a little and zoey went from none to all full ligs. Oh these girls are fun.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Puzzle had some discharge this morning and was talking to me in a soft voice so I think she may actually go on her due date.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Aww , love that baby talk  Go Puzzle !


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Teats look like they have milk in them but her udder has not gotten much bigger. I just checked her on my lunch break. I don't know why but she is the only one I am nervous about kidding without me being there. I hope she can wait till I get home. This will be the longest day of work ever.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I hate those work days……never ending 
Hang in there Roger , praying she'll wait for you


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Prayers sent.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Well it didn't work out. I went and saw the customers I had to and raced home but I was a little too late probably within 30 minutes tops. She had twin does but never got one out of the sack. This is the first kid I have lost due to birthing issues. Only the second kid ever. She was a pretty dappled traditional. But not gonna lie her sister is cuter so I guess that's one thing to be happy about. Here is puzzles living massive doeing


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

What a beauty! Congrats! Glad you got dapples on this one. :thumb: 

Sorry you lost the one girl.


----------



## PygmyGoatGirl (Apr 20, 2015)

Wow that kid has got a nice color!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

They were both big kids if everyone would have been at work this week I would have stayed home today. I am sad I lost one but I guess it happens. In this picture you can see she has tan in her cape too so it will be interesting to see what her colors end up like maybe white and tan.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

So cool!  I'll have to show Dazzle these pictures and tell her that's what I want.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Awww , sorry about the lost doeling Roger 
Your doeling is beautiful , very interesting markings , very flashy ! 
Love the little white socks on her front feet , she's a looker for sure


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Thanks this little girl sure is cute and lively.


----------



## Lesleykae (May 11, 2015)

So cute congrats!!!!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

How are Puzzle and baby girl doing today ?


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

They are doeing well. it is kind of funny. Tori stashes her kids in one corner of the shed and puzzle leaves hers on another side. I had some gates in there because I penned tori up for the first night so the other 2 would leave her alone since she is the low man. Well I took them out yesterday and finally found the kids sleeping together while the does were out in the feild. I bet by the weekend the kids will be out there in the feild with them. The 2 girls have already figured out how to get out and stand in front of the shed. But I keep putting them away because she have a hard time getting back in because it's a big step.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Its amazing how the mothers can form bonds with one another when they have kids. I have two does i used to pen up together at night before they were due just to keep them safe. They never would have bonded if i didn't do that . They used to yell at each other , but that was it , they would snuggle up together after they ate. But now , they hate each other ! Cant stand the sight of one another , lol…But their babies learned that the bigger the baby pile , the more comfy it is , lol..

Your babies are adorable , pretty markings. Seeing them sleeping so soundly makes me want to scoop one up , lol.
Baby goat smell , there's nothing like it


----------

